# Dryer doesn't dry enough



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Crappy washer not spinning well enough, or a crappy dryer. Obviously not enough heat.

Did you buy a good dryer, or a cheap crappy dryer


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh it was cheap, it was in some apartments that caught on fire on a job I was working on. So one of my co-workers that claimed possession of it sold it to me for $100. It's a Kenmore stackable washer and dryer, it looks like this:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> But my dryer is only a few years old, I don't know why it would be bad.


 


KennMacMoragh said:


> Oh it was cheap, it was in some apartments that caught on fire on a job I was working on. So one of my co-workers that claimed possession of it sold it to me for $100.


Did you answer your own question, or are further answers needed? Typically the W/D 's in apartments are crap to start with.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Doesn't Kenmore make good stuff? I don't think they make that exact model anymore, but a new one that looks just like it cost $800.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Best thing about Kenmore is Best Friends Espresso


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeez.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A friend had the same problem with a fairly new dryer. He got rid of it and ordered a new washer and dryer.

Before the new set came, he gutted his utility room to remodel it. He stuck his hand in the duct where the old dryer was venting to the outside. There was over an inch-and-a-half of lint build-up inside the duct. 

He was told that was probably the reason for it taking so long to dry. 

FWIW


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm, you know the hose to my dryer vent fell off a while ago, but I let the ceiling fan I have suck up all the humidity. I wonder if there is a kink in the hose I have sitting on the ground. I've been meaning to fix it, but it's just hard to get in behind the stacked washer/dryer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Duh, I think the first thing to check would be the dryer hose and vent.If either is clogged the dryer will not work properly.:whistling2:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ Easier said than done. There's no way to check the entire hose unless I tip the whole unit forward, squeeze into the gap between the top of the unit and the ceiling, which I can just barely fit into, and get someone else to help me in case I get stuck in behind there. Then getting back out is another story. I'm wondering if something else can be wrong before having to do all that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You are going to have to do that sooner or later anyway:yes:Get some help and just move the stupid thing,probably just a clog which will save you re placement cost.Take advise or ignore it, up to you


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

With a stack type unit, does this unit use 220v or 110v electric power? IF it is one of the apartment units that use the 110v electric power then it will take longer to dry clothes. A 110v unit has to use the total power supply to run the dryer drum and power the heating element. Try this--stop the dryer about half-way into the cycle, remove a few clothes and feel to see if they even feel warm to the touch. If not, maybe you do have an element problem. The dryer venting is very important. As stated, you will _have_ to check this sooner or later, sooner is better. Make sure the entire dryer vent is clear, I also have seen dryer vents clogged up after the connection for the flex hose. While the dryer is running, with no clothes, go check the discharge area of the dryer. Does it feel like enough air is coming out of the discharge hood? IF not, certainly you have a problem. Check these things first before spending any monies on a new unit or repair. Good Luck, David


----------

